# More **** you bunch of pervs....



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope you feel real dirty looking at this ****. Remember...don't go blind!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I love those Bolivar Gold Medals - very nice. Great score!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know If I'll go blind but might get hard! Nice ****!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a gold medal resting up right now. Too bad it still has about 8 more months to go.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

Nice pickup!!!

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

To put that kinda of filty **** on Winney the Poo Blankets I like your style Sir.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Spare bedroom, wife dictated the comforter. It did make me feel dangerous! HAHA


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ****:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is good stuff right there!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Just shameful.

:dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy howdy 
i tell you what
thats great lookin stuff!
:dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, my palms just got hairier!  Sweet, sweet pickups Guado! 

CD


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

SanCs YUMMM!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

lucky


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm spent --voyeurism is killing me


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice hook up...you may just have turned me on to an idea...HIDE IT IN THE GUEST BEDROOM!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I LOVE ****! (cigar ****)  just in case my wife reads this.....Great pickups enjoy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that a site for sore eyes right there. I have yet to try several of the sticks shown and will sure be looking to in the near future.

Very nice **** Guado!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam those are some beautys


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those look nice.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice hook up...you may just have turned me on to an idea...HIDE IT IN THE GUEST BEDROOM!!


Just be careful if you have guests stay over who are cigar smokers :huh_oh:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Top shelf pick up... those series" D " look yummy....I just want to reach out and smell one.... very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats good stuff right there love the gold medals!!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

ga-a-a-a-a-ah Very nice!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:Great pickup!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is cigar **** at it's finest.
Those San Cristobal's look awesome.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow......I think I need a shower :lol:
Sweet pick-up!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm definitely getten a chubby! Or would that be a Nubby?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell'va pickup,my next ISOM buy will be San Cristobals


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, I like ****....so what?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That's sweet stuff there! My eyes are burning...


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigar **** truly is a sickness!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention it, but those are some nice TIPS!


----------

